
Ask HN: What would your elevator pitch be for a computer? - meesterdude
Projects need a good elevator pitch, and projects that are hard to describe are harder to sell. But what would be the pitch for a computer; something that is enormously powerful and enables so much?
======
ucaetano
You need to focus on the single core use case, which for computers is data
processing. There's no time in an elevator pitch to go over features:

Companies spend too much time and money to process data into valuable
insights. They could do it much faster and cheaper by using a computer: an
electrical machine capable of analysing massive amounts of data in very little
time. Need to find out sales trends by city? Just input the data and the
machine does the rest, with no human errors, every single time. Instead of
several hundred human computers, all you need is a couple people entering data
and someone to program it. Fast, reliable, easy.

------
staunch
You're a dentist? Imagine if all your scheduling, accounting, record keeping,
and even ordering supplies was all done automatically by a machine that costs
less than paying an employee for one month.

(I would sell it based on applications, not the computer itself.)

------
lsiunsuex
The problem with an elevator pitch for computers is that their not single
purpose. A pitch for a new website that does x, y, y; a new razor, a new
microwave - you have clear, defined purposes. So, IMO, assuming we know at
least what the person we're talking to does:

<pitch> Computers by themselves (out of the box, so to speak) are a tool that
allow you to explore everything you can imagine. By installing software (an
additional expense) your computer can help you organize music; write letters
and organize photos.

With an internet connection (also an additional expense) your computer can
gain access to a vast network of information and entertainment. You can watch
movies and tv shows; read books online; learn how to cook and read the news on
a variety of topics. If your up for a challenge, you can build your own places
of interest, known as websites and sometimes earn money doing so.

Computers come in a range of sizes and budgets - from desktop computers that
stay in your office, to portable ones you can put into a small bag. Some very
capable computers can also fit in your pocket, though - we call these smart
phones, not computer. Our prices range from $100 for something very basic to
thousands that'll allow you to edit your next movie. </pitch>

Which sort of begs the question - in this day; what is a computer without an
internet connection? Myself, I have little to no use for a computer without an
internet connection.

------
JSeymourATL
On December 31st- the limited commercial license for this technology became
available.

Until now only the US Military and its allies have had restricted access to
this technology.

It combines three most powerful elements in machines today...artificial
intelligence, robotics, and networked sensors.

It is a global game changer! Think of the world pre-smart-phones 10X...

You can verify these and other technical aspects later.

But right now, what we need to focus on is this: Are we good fit? Should we be
doing business together?

------
zhte415
I have an elevator pitch on my desk. It has a 180 degree reclinable screen,
basically designed to be a thickesh tablet.

I do the opposite, and put the screen desk-side down, to use the keyboard
(have become accustomed to it, not great, but very good). So the screen lies
face-down, and the keyboard is face-up, attached to a monitor. Not a
particularly fancy monitor, but it is nice having things at eye level when at
a desk and having sizes blown up big, basically, easy on the neck.

Perhaps the environment, I don't know, but the amount of curiosity this
provides to others to my little alcove is impressive. Anyone that notices
mentions. From curiosity, not realising it's a laptop, to 'I have a ThinkPad
too and I wish it could do that'.

So, elevator pitch, have something so vivid it can be picked up, touched,
played with. Not words, a thing that doesn't need to be particularly
innovative as-in changing the world, just, that's a neat idea, I'd like that
too. Then it gets easier to sell.

None of my colleagues want to get T-series ThinkPads in the next acquisition
round because of a simple screen on another range that can be reclined more
than normal.

------
brudgers
It can store recipes.

~~~
kleer001
Excellent historical accuracy. Also let Billy do his homework, schedule alarms
for Fido's walks, and little Sally can keep track of her Barbie clothes. Best
of all it's only the size of a washing machine.

~~~
brudgers
It was effective because it was easy for people to imagine someone typing
recipes into a computer by projecting an imagined present into the future. I
say "imagined" because fewer people were actively typing recipes at the time
than burning their bras and if there was going to be an interest in automating
the task, then people would already have been typing recipes.

The thing about an elevator pitch is even though it's wrong there's no way
that a future of blockchains and advertising technology and cat videos on
Facebook can be compelling.

Yet, I've thought about it a bit more. Somewhat sadly, The best pitch elevator
pitch to those with lawyers, guns and money is to automate some mundane task.
And what worked was: it can accurately calculate the ballistic trajectory of
high explosives and thus thou mayst blow thine enemies to tiny bits, in thy
mercy. And so it goes.

The weirdest part of today's exercise is that mobile phone app stores seem to
have brought back an age when ideas equivalent to typing recipes into a
computer seem attractive. There's a lot of make work that adds intermediating
complexity...we get an obligation to manage my personal brand on social media
and keep our contacts and resumes up to date and like our friends' photos of
Esther the Wonderpig.

------
tixocloud
It will depend on the audience. Good elevator pitches focus on the audience
needs.

------
Gustomaximus
Are you asking us to do your assignment?

